# Falla en amplificador sunn concert lead ii



## alkon6 (Nov 28, 2012)

hola! que tal, me encuentro en un problema; veran estoy reparando un amplificador sunn concert lead ii, enciende todo bien; el detalle es que produce un ruido muy fuerte aun cuando no se le a conectado nada y los pot de volumen estan en 0", midiendo con el multimetro encontre que al medir las puntas de salida +- me da continuidad no se si esto sea correcto pero yo sabia que en las puntas de salida no deveria haber continuidad, ya medi las resistencias que van a los tr" 2n3055 y estan todas bien.

haciendo las mediciones el la fuente encontre que habia una alta tencion y al revisar la base de los capacitores de 5000uf 50v encontre que uno estaba reventado....

ahora me puse a buscar los capacitores y me encontre con que ya es muy dificil encontrar algo parecido, si observan lo capacitores que tiene el equipo(foto1) son como de aluminio y tienen un tamaño mas grandes que los de ahora. en la tienda de electronica tienen unos del mismo varor, 5000uf a 50v. solo que son mucho mas pequeños.(foto2)
habria algun problema si le cambio por estos que son mas pequeños, o tiene que ver algo el tamaño de estos?

otra ¿que pasaria si le pongo otros de mayor capacitancia? y mayor voltaje? ¿habria que modificar en algo el circuito? 
les pongo el diagrama para haber si me pueden ayudar!!!! les aclaro que que este diagrama es del modelo anterior alque tengo(sunn concer lead) el que yo tengo es (sunn concert lead ii) lo unico que cambia son los capacitores de la fuente. que son de 6800uf 63v(diagrama). y los del mio son de 5000uf a 50v. espero y me puedan ayudar!!!!

foto1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





foto2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









diagrama


----------



## zombiesss (Nov 29, 2012)

Le puedes poner otros condensadores de mas capacidad y voltaje no pasa nada.
Un saludo.


----------



## dmc (Nov 29, 2012)

Al poner más capacidad y voltaje, en esa fuente es muy difícil que te cause problemas. Lo que si, yo cambiaría los 2 capacitores (no solo el que está dañado).
 Podes fijarte o buscar (puede ser en este mismo foro) el circuito fapesa de 100w con transformador porque los circuito son muy parecidos, en este (el tuyo) es un poco más refinado la alimentación del pre y del driver , además de llevar 2 transistores más de salida, peeero son básicamente lo mismo. Suerte.


----------



## alkon6 (Nov 29, 2012)

gracias por sus comentarios, bueno! intentare poniendoles unos como los que me marca el diagrama de 6800uf a 63v. haber que pasa y ya les comento..


----------



## norvak23 (Ene 28, 2014)

hola saludos desde México DF tengo el mismo problema con un ampli sunn concert keyboard como lo solucionaste si es que ya pudiste


----------

